# Firefox? dilemma



## Parson (Jul 5, 2013)

Three times in the past 3 days I've had to restore my computer to an earlier day. Each time it's been after an automatic Windows 7 update. Each time everything runs smoothly with the exception of Firefox, which suddenly cannot make an internet connection. I have no problem using Explorer (whatever it is that I have loaded), I even briefly considered making that my default browser but it would not even let me make Google my default homepage in the first tab opened. 

I have tried to reload firefox twice and both times the loading process was interrupted. I clicked continue and then the files did load and install. But I still could not connect to the Internet with Firefox. Save me from I.E. What can I do?

Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## Abernovo (Jul 5, 2013)

I've seen the same thing, Parson. It's as if Firefox gets in a loop and stops working, but without an error message coming up. It's done it to me when I have connection problems, though. I've had to restart my computer to cure it.

As far as saving you from I.E., if you have to try something different, I've had very few problems with Google's Chrome, which is now my default browser and has been for the last year. Might take a bit of getting used to from Firefox, but it seems to run quite clean.

Other than that, I don't know, sorry. Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## Parson (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks, I will consider Chrome. I have started and restarted my computer numerous times without success. I will keep plugging for a few days before I ditch Firefox.


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 6, 2013)

Parson said:


> Thanks, I will consider Chrome. I have started and restarted my computer numerous times without success. I will keep plugging for a few days before I ditch Firefox.



I am not sure what has happened with your copy of Firefox. Could it be an extension clash of some sort?

IMO, there are better alternatives to Chrome. SeaMonkey uses the same rendering engine as Firefox. Maxthon 4 is very goood, I use it a lot & Opera ASA have recently released Opera 15 which utilises the Blink (Chromium/WebKit) engine. 

Maxthon 4

SeaMonkey

Opera


----------



## J Riff (Jul 6, 2013)

IE won't let you set your home page? Never hearn of that before.
Chrome nuthin but glitches here, but havent tried it on Win7. Opera works pretty good, back in the day it was the best, cos it would load with no graphics. 
I would hack IE into shape until Firefox gets over its little problem.
Incidentally, you can get all these browsers, and others, all versions, at: Old versions of Windows, Mac and Linux Software, Apps & Abandonware Games - Download at OldVersion.com


----------



## J-Sun (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't use Windows so I'm out of my depth but maybe, after an update, that UAC stuff is not recognizing Firefox as a program that's allowed to connect to the net? Or maybe you're using some kind of proxy that's getting messed up on updates? Networking's not my strong suit and I have a hard time imagining what could be causing it. One thing you could try is to start Firefox with a new, clean profile (not sure if there's a GUI for it but you can open a command prompt and type in '_path-to-firefox_\firefox -P'. If it works with a clean profile then you can try migrating parts of your main profile until it breaks and, if it does, that'll tell you what did it and, if it doesn't, at least you'll be set with the new profile. For migrating, there's some stuff on the net about which files (such as your bookmarks, passwords, and cookies and whatnot - surprisingly few) are actually important.

Aside from that, yeah, I recommend Seamonkey.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 6, 2013)

Parsons, have you tried downloading Firefox and reinstalling? Could be that one of the software files has corrupted.

I've tried chrome, and Google spyware concerns aside, I find it a massive resource hog.

Seamonkey is Firefox without the bells and whistles and hype, IMO.

IE I find runs terrible these days. Keeps freezing.


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 6, 2013)

I said:


> Parsons, have you tried downloading Firefox and reinstalling? Could be that one of the software files has corrupted.



That could be a good idea. I'd also recommend deleting the Firefox profile as well. It will ask you if you wish to do this as it uninstalls.


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 6, 2013)

J Riff said:


> IE won't let you set your home page? Never hearn of that before.
> Chrome nuthin but glitches here, but havent tried it on Win7. Opera works pretty good, back in the day it was the best, cos it would load with no graphics.
> I would hack IE into shape until Firefox gets over its little problem.
> Incidentally, you can get all these browsers, and others, all versions, at: Old versions of Windows, Mac and Linux Software, Apps & Abandonware Games - Download at OldVersion.com



I'd be reluctant to recommend older browser versions due to security concerns. It would be better to use an up to date alternative browser.


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 6, 2013)

J-Sun said:


> One thing you could try is to start Firefox with a new, clean profile



Yes, I would agree. You can also start Firefox in 'Safe Mode' from the GUI itself. 



J-Sun said:


> Aside from that, yeah, I recommend Seamonkey.



SeaMonkey is a reliable back-up. It has similar extensions to Firefox (some are identical) available. The SeaMonkey Council are essentially keeping Netscape Communicator going but bang up to date & with (Firefox's) Gecko engine. I've been using it since about # 1.1.12 version. SM can often need a little tweaking but it is always useful.


----------



## Parson (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been out of touch for a few days. *Thanks for the replies.* My issue has not resolved itself. I have downloaded Chrome, and I have the same issue. It cannot connect to the web, but IE does. 

I did try reinstalling FireFox, but computer dunce that I am, I did not uninstall it first. I suppose that will be my next move. If that solves any issues I will let everyone know on this thread. I do not participate in any network other than my home wireless network, so there should not be any network problems. 

I spoke too soon about IE not allowing Google as my home page. When I logged off and then back on it came us as my home page. Sorry!

When I log off tonight I will uninstall Chrome. I'm sure that there are enough spiders which have all of my information. No need to provide more. I have a lot of RAM, and I've never had any problem with my computer slowing so that is not a problem at the instant.


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 10, 2013)

Parson said:


> I've been out of touch for a few days. *Thanks for the replies.* My issue has not resolved itself. I have downloaded Chrome, and I have the same issue. It cannot connect to the web, but IE does.
> 
> I did try reinstalling FireFox, but computer dunce that I am, I did not uninstall it first. I suppose that will be my next move. If that solves any issues I will let everyone know on this thread. I do not participate in any network other than my home wireless network, so there should not be any network problems.
> 
> ...



I have no idea what is causing your problem, but I have a feeling it may be the firewall that is blocking other browsers. I'd check the software firewall or your router firewall.


----------



## Parson (Jul 10, 2013)

Nightspore said:


> I have no idea what is causing your problem, but I have a feeling it may be the firewall that is blocking other browsers. I'd check the software firewall or your router firewall.


  It seems unlikely as I've done no changing of the settings on that front for months and months. --- Actually for me it would be years, but I had a tech clean my computer trying to fix a problem (which he didn't get fixed ) about a year ago, and he might have tweaked the settings.


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 10, 2013)

Parson said:


> It seems unlikely as I've done no changing of the settings on that front for months and months. --- Actually for me it would be years, but I had a tech clean my computer trying to fix a problem (which he didn't get fixed ) about a year ago, and he might have tweaked the settings.



You're probably right. Unless an update caused it in some way. It might be worth checking 'Internet Options' in Internet Explorer.


----------



## Parson (Jul 10, 2013)

(Sigh) I've removed and reinstalled Firefox, nothing changed. I went to my Windows Firewall and found out that Firefox was not listed as a program. Added it, checked allow, restarted the computer and Firefox still could not connect. I'm stumped and would seem to be condemned to using IE.


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 10, 2013)

Parson said:


> (Sigh) I've removed and reinstalled Firefox, nothing changed. I went to my Windows Firewall and found out that Firefox was not listed as a program. Added it, checked allow, restarted the computer and Firefox still could not connect. I'm stumped and would seem to be condemned to using IE.



They only other thing that I can think of is the router firewall. It may be time to get someone to have a look at your machine. I wouldn't condemn anyone to have to use Internet Explorer.

If you download Maxthon you can actually run it in Internet Explorer proxy mode (I believe it uses this as default). It could be a way of getting online without using Internet Exploder, I mean Internet Explorer. I'd definitely give it a go.


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 10, 2013)

This is a screenshot of the Maxthon portable (PortableApps) but it is more or less the same as the local drive version. It lacks changeable skins & the ability to change the tabs to be on the bottom of the GUI. But it is otherwise identical. The chessboard wallpaper is my own customisation.





By default it should run in IE proxy mode. So you should be able to surf with Maxthon.


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 11, 2013)

Actually, looking at my desktop version of Maxthon, it states 'Switch Browser Core' instead. But it's the same thing. By default Maxthon should use IE as a proxy.


----------



## Parson (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info. But when I went to log on today no browser worked. So I called my IP provider (small town, I'm known, he helps even though it is not really his problem -- a nice drill.). 

He had me open up a DOS prompt because IE said that I had an invalid IP address. We looked at it. Did nothing and both Firefox and IE connected. --- So am I happy, only kinda, who knows what the next day will bring. 

I hesitate to get someone to look at it. I really use/abuse my computers and this one is 4 years old??? The letters on the key board are wearing off, I've had to replace the battery, getting it cleaned cost $100, so any really involved tech stuff is likely to be more expensive than actually buying a new lap top.

Maybe I should pray for the healing of my computer?


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, look on the bright side, you don't have to use IE any more. Try DataCal for keyboard decals. I ordered some from them after a couple of letters on my notebook started to disappear. IIRC a complete set of decals cost me less than 10 quid. The decals have the lettering on underneath so they can't wear off. I believe the ISS has some of DataCal's decals on some specialised equipment.


----------



## Parson (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm a touch typist and almost never look at the keys, but if it becomes a problem, I will surely look into DataCal decals. --- Yay, Firefox has been working since the last time I logged on. 

I'm just waiting for the other shoe to drop. (sigh!)


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 11, 2013)

I can type faster than I write write. I need to look where I'm going though, mostly. It has always fascinated me how my fingers often seem to know where to go without me looking.


----------

